# ACube problem



## blah (Jun 13, 2008)

I've searched for quite a while but I haven't found any threads related to this so here goes: when I try to start ACube a message pops up and says "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from C:\...<my directory>...\ACube3.jar".

I'm completely illiterate in programming so I don't know what I've done or what I've not done for this to happen. I've read the readme and it says I'm supposed to just open the .jar file but this is what I got. Anyone else with the same problem?

And I'm quite sure I have the proper version of JRE because I can run JNet and CCT normally.

By the way I downloaded the latest 3.1c Java Version Beta since there wasn't any other versions available for download at Josef Jelinek's site. And if it helps in fixing this problem, my OS is Windows Vista Home Basic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim (Jun 13, 2008)

blah said:


> By the way I downloaded the latest 3.1c Java Version Beta since there wasn't any other versions available for download at Josef Jelinek's site. And if it helps in fixing this problem, my OS is Windows Vista Home Basic.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



3.1 doesn't sound like the latest JavaRE at all. It even doesn't sound like Java .

Anyway: try to run

```
java -jar ACube.jar
```
from the console


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2008)

Latest java runtime is probably not on Josef Jelinek's site  http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp or http://www.sun.com/getjava are updated more often.

And make sure that you haven't unpacked the jar-file. If you have a jar file, it's fine. If you have a zip-file, unpack it so you get a jarf-file. Don't unpack the jar file! Some people have complained about browsers that consider a jar file as a zip file which leads to problems.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't open the .jar file. Open the .exe file (the command line).
That was my mistake at first anyway.


----------



## blah (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry if I was unclear but what I meant was 3.1c is the version of ACube not JRE.

@tim: What's a/the console?
@arnaud: No I didn't unpack the .jar file -.-" why would I do that?
@wuqiong: There isn't a .exe file. But I tried clicking other files after your advice and I got a command line after clicking run.bat. Is this what I'm supposed to do? Then I guess the readme is just misleading  And if I just can run the thing by opening run.bat (I'm not sure, haven't tried yet but it looks like the right thing) then what's the ACube3.jar file for in the first place?


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 14, 2008)

java -cp ACube3.jar ACube

Or, if you have a run.bat file in the same folder (as I have) simply type run.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

If you are in windows it is easiest to run the ACube using the supplied batch file. This file can be modifed according to your needs - for example optimising in different metrics. Please consult the supplied short instructions. And yes theres no need to unpack any .jar file. There are many programs (decompilers) that can unpack .jar files if you so desire. But you should ask for permission first in order to do any kind of "decompilation".

- Per


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are in windows it is easiest to run the ACube using the supplied batch file. This file can be modifed according to your needs - for example optimising in different metrics. Please consult the supplied short instructions. And yes theres no need to unpack any .jar file. There are many programs (decompilers) that can unpack .jar files if you so desire. But you should ask for permission first in order to do any kind of "decompilation".
> 
> - Per



Unpacking a jar file != Decompiling. A jar file is just a simple zip file, which usually contains the class files + some other stuff.


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2008)

You can use jad to decompile. 
I didn't do that with IsoCubeSim *whistles*


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 15, 2008)

The source code of ACube is availble, theyre is no need to use jad. But it can be done 

But the first question isn't that. Maybe the answer is given, and so a thank post should be welcome. If no answer match with your request, please be more precise.


----------



## blah (Jun 16, 2008)

deadalnix said:


> But the first question isn't that. Maybe the answer is given, and so a thank post should be welcome. If no answer match with your request, please be more precise.



Yeah sorry about the late reply, I think I've somehow figured out what to do by trying out random things. Actually none of the answers really answered my question because I didn't know what 'console' was to begin with (and I asked but there was no answer to that).

This is what I did in the end by 'trying out random things':
1. Clicked Start
2. > Accessories
3. > Command Prompt
4. I saw this: C:\Users\<my username>
5. I tried typing the directory of ACube3.jar, didn't work, tried a lot of other random stuff, didn't work.
6. Typed this: java -cp ACube3.jar ACube, as instructed in the readme.
7. And I got it.

Why I took so long to figure this out was that the readme said nothing about Start > Accessories > Command Prompt, it just said '... console (command line)... requires "java.exe" in the PATH...', I don't think the average daily PC user would know what in the world this means (or maybe it's just me, I dunno). Not every cuber's a programmer, though I _think_ most are.

So yeah, is that (steps 1-7) what I'm ultimately supposed to do? I'm still not sure, though the program ran fine after I did that, so I'm just asking to confirm if there's anything else I should do before starting ACube.

P/S: Someone should've said 'console' = Start > Accessories > Command Prompt. Would've been a big help


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, or start -> execute -> "cmd"

then cd and ACube's folder
then java -cp ACube3.jar ACube

If you don't do any isoteric operation, java.exe must be in your PATH and don't care about this step 

For my experience, theyre is not a lot of programmer-cuber but many are interrested into computering.


----------

